# Plowing with your personally insured vehicle



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

I can' t tell you how many calls I get from folks plowing with their personally insured trucks. Usually, they call looking for GL or equipment insurance and tell me they are plowing with their 2015 Ford F250 insured on their personal auto policy. If you plow and someone is hurt or if you damage someone's property, your car insurance policy will not respond and you will be left holding the bag. You need to buy a commercial auto policy.
While it costs more, it affords the proper protection if you are getting paid to plow and
have an accident. I'm servicing the entire country now, with an emphasis on the northeast, so feel free to reach out to me for a quote on your insurance.
Ben/Insurance
631-844-5242 or
[email protected]


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Doesn’t cost much more if not the same.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cjames808 said:


> Doesn't cost much more if not the same.


Was just going to say this. With a good driving record, I pay roughly $100 more a year than what I was paying for personal.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

In one way sad to say, insurance and how much is the start of sorting out hacks and fly bys getting serious about commercial work must have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait.....I need insurance
















Dang it.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

If one has commercial auto insurance, do they have to get commercial plates? (in NY, specifically)


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

In NY, for insurance purposes, insurance carriers don't care about what license plates you have. Some of our F150/1500 clients that have commercial insurance, have private passenger plates (in NY). I'm talking about trucks with no wraps, signs, etc. The police might feel differently though.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I was told the business needs to own or lease the vehicle to be insured. That could also be because the commercial auto is written into my GL.

As far as plates, here in KS, you have to have commercial plates if it's being used for profit. Nothing to do with insurance, just state law.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JMHConstruction said:


> I was told the business needs to own or lease the vehicle to be insured. That could also be because the commercial auto is written into my GL.


I'm curious on this myself.
Can a business insure my plow truck to plow for them even if they aren't in the plowing business?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Commercial auto policies also can include hired auto, rented or non owned autos etc. they will just want to know how much your paying for the truck to make a calculation and rates.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Available in Ontario?


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Are laws and rules different in different States? All my ins. is through same company but it is all seperate my GL has an umbrella for plowing on one policy #. My truck is ins. along with my other personal vehicles on one policy #. I use the same company for my house as well.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

With regard to charging money plowing with a personally insured vehicle? You will find that personal auto policies will not respond, unless they are using a "business use" classification/rate, which is VERY rare. I think I've seen this once in 30+ years. Best to check with your insurance agent.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

I got a quote in mid NY for $350 / month for 6 months! Ridiculous how am I supposed to pay that starting out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's the cost of doing business. 

It's a "Free Enterprise", you just got to pay ur dues.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The Snow Punishers said:


> I got a quote in mid NY for $350 / month for 6 months! Ridiculous how am I supposed to pay that starting out.


Not trying to be a smart ass here, but not sure how else to word this without it coming across this way over the internet

You charge more. This should have been foreseen a little sooner, and added into your overhead. Although it seems high to me compared to what I pay, I also live in KS. We have a lot less plow guys, and spend a lot less time with our plows on. Less opportunity to cause damage.

An even harder question is, just starting out how are you supposed to afford not to do it. There was a guy that in on here (or used to be) that his guy accidentally backed into a light pole. Innocent mistake that ended up costing a ton of money. Plus if you get into an accident on the road and hurt someone, their lawyer is going to love the fact that you're a business, and assume you have a lot of money. Unfortunately the world we live in.

Shop around, see what else is out there. You may find something better, you may not. Just remember, there's a lot more risk involved with insuring us than just a personal vehicle driving from point A to point B.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass here, but not sure how else to word this without it coming across this way over the internet
> 
> You charge more. This should have been foreseen a little sooner, and added into your overhead. Although it seems high to me compared to what I pay, I also live in KS. We have a lot less plow guys, and spend a lot less time with our plows on. Less opportunity to cause damage.
> 
> ...


No I had the same thought I had budgeted for it but I'm just to small still to afford 350 month and I reached out to that guy who sells insurance on here trying to get a better price


----------

